# Knee wraps



## chaotichealth (Feb 12, 2015)

Trying to use knee wraps for the first time.  Keeping the weights light till I get use to them.  But wondering is it sapost to feel like it's cutting the blood off?  I have to loosen then after each set.


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 13, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Trying to use knee wraps for the first time.  Keeping the weights light till I get use to them.  But wondering is it sapost to feel like it's cutting the blood off?  I have to loosen then after each set.



Yes they should be very tight.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yep tighten them to the point they're uncomfortable and then tighten them down some more. Loosen em up after every set


----------



## greggy (Feb 13, 2015)

Definitely try different styles of wrapping to see which is better suited and more comfortable for you.  Watch some YouTube videos on this.  Then take them home and try each wrapping technique.  

Also on a side note.  Great avatar AM.  AF is looking tight.  Lucky man you are!


----------



## Sandpig (Feb 13, 2015)

When I was taught I was told that they should be tight enough that you can't squat down without any added weight.

IMO, they should be removed between sets.


----------



## C4 Cass (Feb 20, 2015)

*Advice on wraps*

You need to take them off and rewrap between sets if this isn't an option use knee sleeves


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 21, 2015)

C4 Cass said:


> You need to take them off and rewrap between sets if this isn't an option use knee sleeves



x2...if you can leave them on then you are not using them properly.

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 21, 2015)

I've always wrapped me like Eric.  You You can see in in the video it is very tight.  And yes you must remove them between sets.  
How I wrap my knees: [ame]http://youtu.be/KCDiaYrFyyg[/ame]


----------

